# Anyone have any 2007 toonies?



## TomL (Jun 24, 2007)

Does anyone have any 2007 toonies that they would be willing to part with?  While we were in Eastern BC we checked with a couple of banks, but apparently they hadn't migrated that far west yet.
I'm not looking for uncirculated or collector quality, just nice shiny 2007s.  Whenever we travel to another country, we try to keep a couple of coins minted in that year as a memento. 
I'd like 3 or 4 2007 toonies, and I can reimburse in either USD or CDN for the coins and shipping.
Thanks!
TomL


----------



## BevL (Jun 24, 2007)

Not sure, but I'll keep an eye open - we're in BC so maybe not.


----------



## happymum (Jun 24, 2007)

I'll check with the banks on Monday.


----------



## Dori (Jun 24, 2007)

I'll check my loonie bank in the morning.  My oak loon-shaped bank, carved by a dear friend, holds loonies and toonies that we save and roll for trips.

Dori


----------



## Dori (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry Tom.  No 2007 loonies, but I'll keep my eyes open.

Dori


----------



## happymum (Jun 26, 2007)

My bank has not received any, Sorry. I'll keep looking.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

How can I tell the 2007 tonnies?  My brother owns a retail, so lots of coins change hands everyday.  I can save a few for you.


----------



## BevL (Jun 28, 2007)

Every coin has a date on it.

Bev


----------



## CSB (Jun 30, 2007)

Tom, I asked the supermarket clerk to check her till last week and today I asked at the bank but no luck. Maybe there are not a lot in circulation.

Will try to remember to keep trying for you,


----------



## TomL (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, from what I remember last time, they start out from Ontario and then work their way West.  It's probably too soon for the 2007's to be in BC or Alberta, I was hoping they may have been sighted in the Ontario area which would mean they are spreading out...
I'll try again in a few months,
Thanks everyone!
TomL


----------



## TomL (Aug 21, 2007)

Just checking to see if anyone has sighted any 2007 toonies?
TomL


----------



## vanclan (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm sure I saw a 2007 loonie the other day....does it have to be a toonie?  Or perhaps if the loonies are out, the toonies will soon follow?? Who knows!!!


----------



## BevL (Aug 29, 2007)

*I found one!!!*

I have one that I got in my change in my hot little hand.  If you PM your address to me, I'll mail it out right away.

Bev


----------



## happymum (Aug 29, 2007)

I had my bank check their supplies and they could only find 2. they are not in perfect shape, but i would be happy to send them if you want!


----------



## TomL (Jan 16, 2008)

Just checking in again.  I'm still looking for 3-4 shiny 2007 toonies.
Thanks!
TomL


----------



## saf512 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Tom,

Give us a few days, we should be able to find some.

Mike from Ottawa, Ontario


----------



## BevL (Jan 17, 2008)

I had one, as you know, had it safely tucked away in my wallet in case I could find more.  My wallet was stolen in December!!


----------



## saf512 (Jan 19, 2008)

I've got one.  Would you like me to keep it until I have 3-4?


----------



## TomL (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, it would be easiest to just keep them until you get 3 or 4.  I'd like fairly shiny ones (I'm not a coin collector, but I like to keep 2 from each international trip) since I mount them in a frame and I like to have a front and back view.  My MIL was with us last summer in BC and she thought it was a neat idea so she wanted one as well.

Bev, bummer about your wallet, hopefully it wasn't too much of a pain to get everything cleaned up.

Thanks everyone!
TomL


----------



## BevL (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, Tom.  

Not to hijack the thread, but just as an aside, in the 35 minutes that it took me to discover my wallet was gone and call in to the only credit card I regularly carry, someone had used it to buy about $2700 worth of merchandise at two local stores.

One thing that everyone asked me was whether I had my social insurance number in my wallet.  Apparently that and your date of birth is a lethal combination for identity theft, all that's really needed to open credit cards, etc.  So maybe a good heads up to take that SIN card out of your wallet, I don't carry mine although I've put a flag on my credit report, so that if anyone tries to open new accounts, I'll be notified.

Only thing I'm still getting cleared up is my driver's licence.  Got a temporary but I had to order a copy of my marriage licence, of all things, as my birth certificate doesn't match my licence.  The fact that I had a passport in my married name didn't matter.  Strangely enough, the passport office didn't need a marriage licence when I applied for that.

Definitely a pain!!

I am still keeping my eye out but other than the one I had, they don't seem to have migrated this far west yet.


----------

